# Solved: Wireless connection



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

I live in Spain but I need to connect my new Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 via VPN to show that I am in UK (otherwise everything is in Spanish). If I hover my mouse over the internet connection it shows D Linc & MPN LUX. My Note WIFI connection shows only the Dlink. If I change the MPN connection to UK how can I get this connection on the Note?


----------



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

Forgot to say that the Dlink & MPNLUX are showing on my PC.


----------



## VimmRa (Nov 30, 2012)

The Android operating system should be in English regardless of your geographical location. Most web pages have an option to change the region to something other than what is automatically detected.

If you need to connect to your VPN network, however, you must first connect to a local wireless network, and then you'll open your VPN software and authenticate to your network.


----------



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks. I will give that a try. The OS is in English, But Samsungapps web site comes up in French.


----------



## VimmRa (Nov 30, 2012)

That's because the site is detecting the ISP address as being in France. There should be an option on the website to change it to English if that's what you prefer. Many websites work this way. If you have a VPN server in the UK you can connect to an and app that works with it and Android, you can certainly use that, but browsing will be slower both because of the extra layer of security a VPN provides and because traffic will need to relay from Spain to the UK and back to Spain.


----------



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

Problem solved with VPN. Samsung say it is not possible to change language.


----------

